# baileigh



## Tim Netherton (Feb 20, 2013)

has anyone used Baileigh tools before I am wondering if they are any good. They have nice prices.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

neth said:


> has anyone used Baileigh tools before I am wondering if they are any good. They have nice prices.


They were a sponsor of this site a while ago, somebody will likely have had experience with them.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

There is a huge thread somewhere about someone who purchased a table saw. You should read it. They are a bit new so they have had some hiccups.

I don't have any first hand experience with them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brentley said:


> There is a huge thread somewhere about someone who purchased a table saw. You should read it. They are a bit new so they have had some hiccups.
> 
> I don't have any first hand experience with them.


Maybe this one...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/ordered-baileigh-10-hybrid-ts-53936/


















.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Baileigh Industrial has been in the metal working business for many years and is just getting into the woodworking end. I have their JP-1250 Jointer/Planer and I have been very happy with it. The machine is well thought out and works well. I don't think you can beat it at this price point. 

I don't really think they have their act together on the woodworking side yet. I called to find out exactly which carbide cutters I would need, as replacements, to work with the cutter head and the guy on the other end couldn't tell me. He not only didn't know but also couldn't find the info. He just said he was sure that any cutter for the Shelix head would work. I love the machine but not too sure about their support. I think they have good equipment, at very competitive prices and I wouldn't hesitate to get something from them again. I just wouldn't deal with anyone but Shane Henderson, as he knows what he is talking about. If you're interested in getting something from them and want more info give him a call.


Earl


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't own any Baliegh, but the few prices I've seen put them contending against Jet, Laguna, General International, etc. In some cases, the tools roll out of the same factory as other Asian imports. If you're willing to be your own middleman, be sure to compare Grizzly prices too....they often offer the same or a comparable tool for less by eliminating dealer markup.


----------



## Tim Netherton (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know about their equipment, but they have nice hats! I wear mine often! :thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jaydawg74 said:


> I don't know about their equipment, but they have nice hats! I wear mine often! :thumbsup:


Ditto! :thumbsup:


----------

